# High quality dry dog food



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

We feed Purina Pro Plan right now. Fluffy seems to like it, and he has much less dry skin on it. Less eye boogers, too, although we did feed him Beneful before the Pro Plan, as that was the only thing we could really find in a bag bigger than 4 pounds at the beginning of lockdown. Misty is on the senior Pro Plan formula, and she has much more energy and gets up from bed faster. I’d love to feed Farmina or Royal Canin something similar, but it’s way too expensive for us to do on a regular basis. Iams is also pretty good by my standards. Science diet is also good. I’m afraid I can’t speak to what’s actually in Petsmart, as there are mostly Petcos around here, and the one Petsmart that we have close enough to be convenient smells like cat urine all the time.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

When comparing foods, one thing I've noticed is that high quality kibbles often have a smaller serving size. And the fewer "filler" ingredients a food has, the more filling (and nutritious) that smaller serving size is going to be.

So when shopping around, be careful you're comparing "apples to apples."

(I've yet to find a brand that makes this easy. It should be mandatory that labels clearly show the number of average servings by dog weight contained within each bag.)


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

FloofyPoodle said:


> We feed Purina Pro Plan right now. Fluffy seems to like it, and he has much less dry skin on it. Less eye boogers, too, although we did feed him Beneful before the Pro Plan, as that was the only thing we could really find in a bag bigger than 4 pounds at the beginning of lockdown. Misty is on the senior Pro Plan formula, and she has much more energy and gets up from bed faster. I’d love to feed Farmina or Royal Canin something similar, but it’s way too expensive for us to do on a regular basis. Iams is also pretty good by my standards. Science diet is also good. I’m afraid I can’t speak to what’s actually in Petsmart, as there are mostly Petcos around here, and the one Petsmart that we have close enough to be convenient smells like cat urine all the time.


I'm thinking about Purina Pro Plan! That's awesome that Fluffy and Misty doing so well on it😎 Same here!! We just don't have the money either. Hopefully one day we will be able to afford what we really want to get for our pets. Ewwwww, that's really gross😝!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> When comparing foods, one thing I've noticed is that high quality kibbles often have a smaller serving size. And the fewer "filler" ingredients a food has, the more filling (and nutritious) that smaller serving size is going to be.
> 
> So when shopping around, be careful you're comparing "apples to apples."
> 
> (I've yet to find a brand that makes this easy. It should be mandatory that labels clearly show the number of average servings by dog weight contained within each bag.)


Yep! I noticed that same thing. I had even wondered if I could make homemade dog food if I just get a bag of a high quality dog food and buy the ingredients and make it. Maybe it could save money?

Okay👍

I haven't been able to either. Yes, it should!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I feed Purina Pro Plan with a bit of canned meat (brand is Wellness - but it's the all-meat type, not a "dinner"). Most of the professional show dog handlers use Pro Plan.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Most of the professional show dog handlers use Pro Plan.


Is this in part because they're sponsored brand ambassadors?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Is this in part because they're sponsored brand ambassadors?


I wonder this too🤔


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We rotate kibble so Bobby isn’t eating this now but one of the foods in our rotation and it is definitely found at Petsmart is “Nutro Essentials.” It quite agreed with Bobby and while we aren’t experts and each dog is different, we felt it was a good dog food with good ingredients. He thrived on it, loved it and it was very agreeable to his gut. The only reason we aren’t feeding it now is because we like to rotate so I’m sure we will go back to it again. We stuck with the Essentials line of Nutro because we felt the ingredients were better.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I see the beginning of this thread was started 20 days ago so my thoughts are after the fact, sorry. I’m guessing you already found something.😉


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Many people I know are going back to Purina. Basically because of the problems with grain free foods. Purina, is 100% sourced and manufactured in the USA, Royal Canin, science diet all have nutritionists working for them and are good foods. I feed my dogs Victor, which I feel is also adecent food and affordable. I can get it at a local feed & seed store or from chewy, also a USA company.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I like the idea of rotating foods, if Sisko's stomach and skin can handle it. This is something I would like to try to work toward with my dogs. I don't know if you found a food yet, but maybe do some research on Chewy (although they do not carry all brands). It's nice to have the ingredient list be one click away.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You probably know this website, but just in case : Best Dog Foods 2020 | The Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Spottytoes said:


> I see the beginning of this thread was started 20 days ago so my thoughts are after the fact, sorry. I’m guessing you already found something.😉


 I did😉 I got Purina Pro Plan's Focus sensitive stomach and skin. Sisko seems to do better with it😀


Dogs4Life said:


> I like the idea of rotating foods, if Sisko's stomach and skin can handle it. This is something I would like to try to work toward with my dogs. I don't know if you found a food yet, but maybe do some research on Chewy (although they do not carry all brands). It's nice to have the ingredient list be one click away.


 Okay. I got Purina Pro Plan Focus sensitive skin and stomach. Thank you😁, I'll look in Chewy too. It is.


Dechi said:


> You probably know this website, but just in case : Best Dog Foods 2020 | The Dog Food Advisor


 Thank you, @Dechi😁


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I liked Purina sensitive skin and stomach when my dogs were on it, but the calorie count was too high for Miracle and then Jasper had to switch to canned food for quite a while. It's definitely a food worth trying!


----------

